# Giant TCR 0 14.7lbs.



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

well here she is. I'm still waiting on the carbon
bottle cages. The tires came in tonight. I took it
for a 30 mile ride with my older tires and it is soooo
nice. The ride is much smoother than the specialized
tarmac E5 was. It may be a little less stiff than the
tarmac, but its barely noticeable.

The zero g brakes are a pain in the butt to setup. I
had to rework the brake housing cables tonight as well
as adjust the front derailleur again, but now she
should be ready. I just need some time to figure out
how I want the hanlebars angled and seat angled.

Climbs so nice. I never thought dropping another pound
would matter much but it just goes. I end up riding a
bigger gear and it just wants to clmib.

Some pics as well but my camera blows.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

what is that, a medium?

even if blue isn't my fave color for bikes, i always liked that one.

so where did you cut the weight down, apar from the brakes? i see those aren't mavics, so i guess the wheels as well?

picked up a comp 0 recently as well. haven't weighed it (i'm not _that_ bothered about weight ). it's currently the '05 stock, although i opted to upgrade to DA cranks. i'll also be picking up a flite to replace the stock aliante.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Wheelset is AM Classic Sprint which is around 1350g, tires are veloflex which are around 189g, tubes are 54g each, Ritchey WCS stem is 109g, Kestrel SL bars are 190g, zero g brakes, seatpost is 184g. I'll be listing it on Light Bikes once I get some more parts in I ordered.

Sorry forgot to answer, yes it is a medium. Fits so nice. I'm 5' 9.5" with a 81 cm inseam. Seat height is 72.5 from BB to top of Seat.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

ok, it's light, but now the question is: can you make it go fast 

ps - here's a fuzzy pic of my comp 0. can't believe i haven't taken it out on the road yet. the fact that it's on the other side of the atlantic doesn't help 














capt_phun said:


> Wheelset is AM Classic Sprint which is around 1350g, tires are veloflex which are around 189g, tubes are 54g each, Ritchey WCS stem is 109g, Kestrel SL bars are 190g, zero g brakes, seatpost is 184g. I'll be listing it on Light Bikes once I get some more parts in I ordered.
> 
> Sorry forgot to answer, yes it is a medium. Fits so nice. I'm 5' 9.5" with a 81 cm inseam. Seat height is 72.5 from BB to top of Seat.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

It goes very fast. The Engine is in the early spring tune-up phase. The dieting began 2 weeks ago, the heavy beer drinking ended as well. Winter hibernation is over. I already dropped 2 pounds, now I have about 6-9 to go to get down to my ideal weight of 138-140.


----------

